# Wild cherry!



## John Herron (Mar 23, 2020)

Can’t wait to cut this up into smaller pieces and dry it! Got a bunch of big chunks

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 6


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow , what's the size of that bad boy?


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice find. Some advice on cutting cherry burl. First look it over very carefully for defects and plan what size blanks you want , Next make your cuts. And finally say oh sheet why did I cut it that way.  It's always fun to see what is inside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## John Herron (Mar 24, 2020)

eaglea1 said:


> Wow , what's the size of that bad boy?


Bigger beach ball size. Have a couple pieces twice that size

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## John Herron (Mar 24, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> Nice find. Some advice on cutting cherry burl. First look it over very carefully for defects and plan what size blanks you want , Next make your cuts. And finally say oh sheet why did I cut it that way.  It's always fun to see what is inside.


Oh yeah I can’t wait!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Mar 24, 2020)

Are you selling any

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Herron (Mar 24, 2020)

Texasstate said:


> Are you selling any


I kinda doubt it. Gonna cut into it all and see what’s what


----------



## John Herron (Mar 24, 2020)

Here’s the purdy one

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Tim Shettlesworth (Mar 26, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> Nice find. Some advice on cutting cherry burl. First look it over very carefully for defects and plan what size blanks you want , Next make your cuts. And finally say oh sheet why did I cut it that way.  It's always fun to see what is inside.


Lol Oh so many times I have said oh sheet why did I cut it that way.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------

